# 65 GTO brake lines



## jedi (May 18, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has a picture of the brake line routing of the right front brake line. I've seen some photo's where they crossover the front crossmember and back before going to the right front wheel cylinder. It's a 65 GTO hardtop without power brakes, my brake line stayed behind the crossmember but not sure if that is correct or not

Thanks for any info or pics
Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's correct. It clips to the back of the front crossmember, and fits super snug.


----------

